# First 55g Planted Tank Build



## Ashleigh (Dec 30, 2011)

My goal is to have a beautiful, natural looking planted tank. 



This is how it sits right now. I just set it up this past weekend. I had my heart set on eco-complete, but it came with this really pretty natural looking river pebbles. I was thinking of maybe either mixing eco-complete in with the rocks, or capping eco-complete with the rocks, or just leave the rocks alone and use good ferts. (I am not doing co2)

I hate the lighting it came with. Not only is it only 40w, but the yellowish tint drives me nuts! I am debating over a single T5HO or a T5NO 28x2 ...hmmm.... I do want to put some floating plants (and maybe a lotus) in, so I will be doing further research tonight. 

It came with a Aquatech 30-60 and Penguin Bio-Wheel 150. They don't do this tank justice but will work for now. I do plan on upgrading...I have a thing for AquaClears. 

It also came with a very rustic (but sturdy) stand, which I love! 

I have this amazing piece of driftwood I found the other day while out fishing with the hubby! 



I still can't figure out if it's soft or hard. It's been cured and now is soaking in the tub. In some spots my fingernail won't even budge in the wood but other spots it leaves a slight mark. ...more research....

So, as soon as I get my lighting figured out and set up it's off to the plant store!  

Suggestions?? This being my first real planted tank, I would love to hear what the experts have to say! 


*w3


----------



## Ashleigh (Dec 30, 2011)

So I ordered a new light! 

Freshwater Aqualight T5 Dual Fluorescent Light - 48 in. | ThatPetPlace.com

Yay! I can't wait for it to come in! 

Over the last few days I have noticed some strange algae growth on my lava rocks....after some extensive researching this morning I realized it is Black Beard Algae!! ugh!!! Luckily my tank isn't fully set up yet! I was able to take the lava rock out let it soak in a diluted H2O2 bath, rinse, clean water soak, and now it will air dry. Hopefully this gets rid of it. I did notice it transfered to a few of my plants, so I gave them a swirl (not the roots though) in the H2O2 bath too. I also ordered a big jug of Excel...I read it's a good deterent for bba, and I'm excited to use it on my plants when I get established. :goldfish:

I will also be putting an air stone or two in this tank.


----------



## Ashleigh (Dec 30, 2011)

I took the plants out today and put them in my 15 until I get my new lighting in. I put the driftwood in, it is being held down by rocks for now. Hopefully it will stay down by itself eventually! 







[/url][/IMG]
So...any suggestions for plants??? Low light and low tech, but will be using excel...does that still make it low-tech??


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

loooking really nice


----------



## Ashleigh (Dec 30, 2011)

Got some plants last weekend. And a really cool Twig Catfish! Finally got my new lights and glass canopy in. I went with a Coralife Aqualight T5 28x2, 6,700K and Colormax bulbs. I also have my old 40w on there for now, if this isn't enough light. Got my bubbler put in this morning. I will take some pics as soon as I get my new background up, the one that was on there when I bought it is hideous!  

I also started dosing with excel every 3 days and just put in a couple root tabs this morning. Not really sure how to do ferts, so I guess it's trial and error. 

My 15g has this wierd fuzzy algae growing. I did some research and it's red algae I guess. I'm gonna do a deep clean this weekend, dispose of all plants I can't get the fuzz off of...mainly hornwort, and my petco specials (nonaquatics, I found out!) The only plants I am nervous about not being able to save are my anubias on a lava rock and what I think is a java fern. They were my first plants, so I am going to focus on saving them the most. Then the tank will be completely cleaned and hopefully that fuzzy crap will not come back. 

I will get pics up later...


----------



## freeasabird (Mar 21, 2012)

Would love to hear feedback on your light since I am in the market for a similar size and output.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

can't wait to see pics. It sounds like it will be a beautiful tank.


----------



## ffemt89 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone have input on the deer antler thats in the tank? Would that leech minerals into the tank for fish/inverts/plants to use?


----------



## freeasabird (Mar 21, 2012)

ffemt89 said:


> Anyone have input on the deer antler thats in the tank? Would that leech minerals into the tank for fish/inverts/plants to use?


While technically yes it's bone it should leech the same general stuff as would crushed coral. But since it's a whole piece rather than crushed up the rate of release would be much slower an probably ineffectual if that were the goal.


----------



## ffemt89 (Mar 22, 2012)

So if that were my goal as Im an avid hunter and have a ton of little shed antlers laying around i should crush them in order for them to leech the minerals faster?


----------



## Ashleigh (Dec 30, 2011)

So far my new light seems to be doing ok. I still have my standard 40w on there as well. 



I also picked up a twig cat. Talk about one cool fish!



Here's a side view:



As for the dear horn, I did some research before I threw it in there. I read that if it's a shed horn it should be okay vs. an actual skull. We live on 27 acres and are avid hunters as well....I'd love to know what anyone has to say on putting an entire rack in a tank, minus the skull. We have quite a few of those laying around....


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great. not sure on the deer rack. maybe if you bleachedit really well and stuff first?


----------



## freeasabird (Mar 21, 2012)

ffemt89 said:


> So if that were my goal as Im an avid hunter and have a ton of little shed antlers laying around i should crush them in order for them to leech the minerals faster?


Sounds like a lot of work when crushed coral is reasonably cheap. But you don't necessarily need all those minerals either. It depends on what fish you have and your water conditions.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

the tank looks great.


----------



## Ashleigh (Dec 30, 2011)

Thought I would posst an update, even thought it's been a while. We recently moved back home to SC and this is my tank now:









I plan on putting another 55 side-by-side to make the illusion of one long tank. I will custom make a stand and canopy to fit both tanks. See thread at the planted forum here: My 55 gallon...soon to be bigger!

I'm super excited!!


----------



## Ashleigh (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! let me try that image again....









[/url][/IMG]


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your tank looks very nice and your plants are stellar!I look forward to seeing the 8 foot long 110 gallon creation!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice! And you certainly met your goal of building a natural looking tank.

I'm also looking forward to seeing your two 55s adjacent to each other. 8 feet of continuous aquarium. Awesome!


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

wow you werent lying that is a great piece of wood you found, nice tank


----------

